# Bad blocks on new nvme



## SiriusD (Nov 3, 2020)

Hello. I just bought today a ADATA S40G Spectrix. I installed windows on it, all my apps...everything was good. Then I tried to download a file and after it finished downloading i got an I/O error and this warning in event viewer " The device, \Device\Harddisk0\DR0, has a bad block." I installed Hd Sentinel and did a surface scan and found 2 bad blocks. The S40G toolbox diagnostic scanner just sais scan completed...it doesnt show any details so I dont know the results. I'm thinking about returning it since it has bad blocks. What do you think about all this ? Thanks


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 3, 2020)

If it's brand new, I would absolutely return it for replacement. That event viewer log would have me yelling at the manufacturer for my clients ASAP.


----------



## SiriusD (Nov 3, 2020)

Yeah it's brand new, not refurbished. I bought it today. Any replacement recomandation between Samsung 970 evo 1tb or Adata sx8200 pro 1tb ? or something else around this price range ? Also, isn't it weird the drive already had 1tb written? That made me think it wasn't new but the usage time was only 2 hours.


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Nov 3, 2020)

if you want quality. 
go with crucial or samsung.. nothing else. 
not corsair, sabrent, adata, WD, Seagate or anything else.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Nov 4, 2020)

Ive only ever gone Wd and i have some 10 year old harddrives that are still going wd is amaizng
crucial drives though
i bought one of those and it failed within 4 yrs 
Undersame work conditons


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 4, 2020)

I like the Samsungs, solid lines, but the WD I have in NVMe has been solid as well (ignoring the workhorse WD Black Satas I have all over the house).


----------



## SiriusD (Nov 4, 2020)

I did a chkdsk /r and removed the game i downloaded yesterday and did a scan for bad sectors again and now i got zero bad sectors in hd sentinel, how is this possible ? maybe the scanner doesnt see them as bad sectors as it is no data in them now ? Or have the sectors been reallocated ? Im not into hdds at all.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 4, 2020)

SiriusD said:


> I did a chkdsk /r and removed the game i downloaded and did a scan for bad sectors again and now i got zero bad sectors in hd sentinel, how is this possible ? maybe the scanner doesnt see them as bad sectors as it is no data in them now ? Or have the sectors been reallocated ? Im not into hdds at all.



You probably got a bus error. What cpu... ah Ryzen. Did you raise the soc voltage? Too much soc voltage causes errors too.


----------



## SiriusD (Nov 4, 2020)

thesmokingman said:


> You probably got a bus error. What cpu... ah Ryzen. Did you raise the soc voltage? Too much soc voltage causes errors too.


I didn't. I'm running stock.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 4, 2020)

SiriusD said:


> I didn't. I'm running stock.



I see. I would still recommend ya run hwinfo64 and then monitor for whea errors. You can also check event viewer to check on previous errors if any.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 4, 2020)

SiriusD said:


> Adata sx8200 pro 1tb



I have this SSD and it's great no problems with it so far but you still have to understand that anything electronic has a chance of coming out of the factory with problems I'd just return it for another of the same ssd and see if you're having the same problem chances are you wont and if you are then maybe it's somewhere else in your setup. Adata are a good name brand and not overpriced like WD or Scamsung


----------



## AeliusRuivus (Jan 19, 2021)

Hi guys, just found this page and it is the first one so far that describes my issues. Did you got any deeper on what might be going on? I'm baffled on how the bad block quantity changes each day (fortunately going down so far), and how could a new drive get them in the first place...




This was 2 days ago...





...this was yesterday

A little more background, in case this is useful:

My PC is a gaming Asus Zephyrus G14, with a Ryzen 4900. I got an OEM upgrade for an ADATA SX8100NP, a 2TB m.2 unit. 

Last weekend I got an I/O error in a game, and out of curiosity decided to check the event viewer, where I got a ton of errors. Ran tests with some HDD utils (Macrorit and AOMEI), and I got the surface test bad blocks as well. 

As pointed before, the failures varies (so far down) between tests: one program says 700 bad blocks one day, then 150 the next day - and yet another software solution says 19 errors one day, 15 the next (I assume the error count has something to do on how each software divides the drive).

Until I got those errors I was under the impression that SSDs couldn't get bad blocks, but I know better now after a very unpleasant crash course on SSD internals...
In any case, this drive came with my new PC, and it shows 400 hours in the SMART data (I'm using the PC every day since middle December 2020, so I think it makes sense)


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 19, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> crucial drives though
> i bought one of those and it failed within 4 yrs


Looks like my MX500 is going to fail within 5 years, because it's only at 83 percent health, the last time I checked!


----------



## freeagent (Jan 19, 2021)

Just curious what's wrong with WD? Seems ok?

I had a Crucial M4 256 with over 90% health that stopped working, no computer that its plugged into will boot with it installed. No Crucial for this guy..


----------



## AsRock (Jan 19, 2021)

AeliusRuivus said:


> Hi guys, just found this page and it is the first one so far that describes my issues. Did you got any deeper on what might be going on? I'm baffled on how the bad block quantity changes each day (fortunately going down so far), and how could a new drive get them in the first place...
> 
> View attachment 184643
> This was 2 days ago...
> ...



Maybe RMA time, just might be one from a bad batch it happens.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 19, 2021)

SiriusD said:


> Hello. I just bought today a ADATA S40G Spectrix. I installed windows on it, all my apps...everything was good. Then I tried to download a file and after it finished downloading i got an I/O error and this warning in event viewer " The device, \Device\Harddisk0\DR0, has a bad block." I installed Hd Sentinel and did a surface scan and found 2 bad blocks. The S40G toolbox diagnostic scanner just sais scan completed...it doesnt show any details so I dont know the results. I'm thinking about returning it since it has bad blocks. What do you think about all this ? Thanks



How about running this:  https://www.adata.com/en/ss/software-6/


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 20, 2021)

are you guys really running surface tests on your SSDs?


----------



## jaggerwild (Jan 20, 2021)

This is an old thread, Start a new one don't Thread NERCO AeliusRuivus, read the Rules before posting on a site!!!!!


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Jan 20, 2021)

ikr this is ages ago and i keep getting notification from it


----------



## timta2 (Jan 20, 2021)

Hijacking someone else's thread to get help with your problem is a bad look.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 20, 2021)

Hijacking WTF ?,  Old thread again WTF, Still receiving notifications ? turn it off for this thread.

Is this forum getting that bad ?.

Anyways as @Solaris17 said, i hope they are not too.  i tend to do it once when i have a new drive and that's it and just use HDS to monitor there after.


----------



## AeliusRuivus (Jan 20, 2021)

jaggerwild said:


> This is an old thread, Start a new one don't Thread NERCO AeliusRuivus, read the Rules before posting on a site!!!!!


The thread is from last November, how is that necro posting? Besides, it contains the _exact _same issue that I have - therefore containing value in the input of those involved, that's why my post starts with a question to the OP. And for what I know of forum etiquette it is way better to use a compatible thread than ask the same thing again. Had I started a new thread, you can bet that someone would post a link to this thread berating me for not using the "search" function. 
I also read indeed the rules before posting, and they say to report bad behavior instead of starting a drama, so I'll stop here and kindly ask you to do the same.



Solaris17 said:


> are you guys really running surface tests on your SSDs?


I'm also not happy about it, adding more wear to the drive, but I'm not sure of what else can I do... On the old mechanical days you kept an eye on them bad blocks to see if they spread, and this is the first time I see them... "receding", for lack of a better word. To be clear, I didn't even knew you could get bad blocks on SSDs, but apparently I was wrong.
SMART and chkdsk both reports that everything is OK, but event viewer keeps showing the error 7 (albeit with less frequency). The variation on the tests got me thinking that maybe something else is responsible for the bad reads - maybe a botched disk cloning on the OEM, but is this even possible? Could those be logical bad sectors instead of physical ones?



thesmokingman said:


> You probably got a bus error. What cpu... ah Ryzen. Did you raise the soc voltage? Too much soc voltage causes errors too.


Speaking on something else, this answer is what picked my interest in this thread in the first place, because it could explain the variation on the surface tests. Do you guys have more info on this?



AsRock said:


> Maybe RMA time, just might be one from a bad batch it happens.


I've contacted the OEM, but I purchased this machine in the US and I'm now in Israel, so I'll probably have to bite the bullet and buy the replacement out of pocket. 
In any case, I haven't tried HDS yet because you have to pay for it, and I wanted to gather more info first. I take that you recommend it, right ?



jsfitz54 said:


> How about running this:  https://www.adata.com/en/ss/software-6/


I tried this one too, completely useless. The "extended" test was supposed to run for hours, according to the description, but it was over after 2 minutes with "everything OK" result.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 20, 2021)

You guys need to calm down. This is a two month-old thread, and when a poster has something happening so close to the initial topic, it's not unreasonable to jump in and see if any of the original posters have any additional input, or someone forgot to respond with some useful feedback. If someone is so concerned about getting too many notifications, there's a simple solution: click the "UNWATCH" button at the top of the window.
The rest of you that might have some useful input and aren't put off by a discussion that started a whole two months ago, please see if there's anything the highly intelligent community here can bring to the table. Thanks!


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 20, 2021)

AeliusRuivus said:


> I tried this one too, completely useless. The "extended" test was supposed to run for hours, according to the description, but it was over after 2 minutes with "everything OK" result.



Can you post a screenshot using CrystalDiskInfo running  8.9.0a: https://crystalmark.info/en/download/     (Vista installer)
Under "Function" you can Hide Serial Number (always a good thing)

EDIT: also under Function>Advance Feature>Raw Values> (set: 10 [DEC] )


----------



## AeliusRuivus (Jan 20, 2021)

Hi @jsfitz54, here it is:




For good measure, here is the result from HDS:




An earlier HDS surface test found 13 bad blocks and 1 damaged one, but for some reason I can't find the export file I (think I) saved.  

I already made peace with the fact that I'll have to get a new drive, but I'm curious to understand what is going on here. I'm tempted to nuke all the data and try a full format to see what happens. I'm still intrigued by @thesmokingman  comment there, my system is indeed a Ryzen system with all those bells and whistles that I don't fully understand


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 20, 2021)

SiriusD said:


> Yeah it's brand new, not refurbished. I bought it today. Any replacement recomandation between Samsung 970 evo 1tb or Adata sx8200 pro 1tb ? or something else around this price range ? Also, isn't it weird the drive already had 1tb written? That made me think it wasn't new but the usage time was only 2 hours.


Hi,
I wouldn't buy another adata product.
Go with the sammy or even western digital


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 20, 2021)

Its firmware, looks like poo! Looks like a false lifetime reading as well!


----------



## maxfly (Jan 20, 2021)

Unfortunately i cant help with the issue at hand but i can say avoiding adatas 8200pro drives is a good idea. They have made several changes to the original controller and nand(very competitive) without providing a revision or even a press release.



			Redirect Notice


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 20, 2021)

AeliusRuivus said:


> Hi @jsfitz54, here it is:
> View attachment 184811
> 
> For good measure, here is the result from HDS:
> ...



I would not be concerned about the drive at this time. A FULL Format may reveal if there are any hard flaws.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 20, 2021)

AeliusRuivus said:


> I already made peace with the fact that I'll have to get a new drive, but I'm curious to understand what is going on here. I'm tempted to nuke all the data and try a full format to see what happens. I'm still intrigued by @thesmokingman  comment there, my system is indeed a Ryzen system with all those bells and whistles that I don't fully understand


WHEA errors due to memory/imc issues can manifest in drive errors. Raising soc voltage can actually exacerbate the issue instead of fixing it. It's a very Ryzen specific problem.


----------



## AeliusRuivus (Jan 20, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> WHEA errors due to memory/imc issues can manifest in drive errors. Raising soc voltage can actually exacerbate the issue instead of fixing it. It's a very Ryzen specific problem.


After reading your comment I tried to lower it and then run a test, but my knowledge on how to do it is limited, so what I did was to simply change the power plan hoping that the lower clock would result in lower voltage overall. Would you suggest another way to test this hypothesis?


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 20, 2021)

AeliusRuivus said:


> After reading your comment I tried to lower it and then run a test, but my knowledge on how to do it is limited, so what I did was to simply change the power plan hoping that the lower clock would result in lower voltage overall. Would you suggest another way to test this hypothesis?


First check your event viewer for any whea errors. Then you can setup hwinfo which has a whea error tracker, then set the whea stat to show on your taskbar. This allows you to know if you ever get a whea instantly.

After monitoring this stat, do you get whea errors? What's you system specs while we're on the the topic?


----------



## AeliusRuivus (Jan 20, 2021)

I have to admit that I didn't knew what WHEA was until now, but to my surprise, I have none in Event Viewer:




My system is an Asus Zephyrus G14 with a Ryzen 4900HS and a GeForce 2060 Max Q. As we speak, those are the frequencies and voltages:


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 20, 2021)

Looks more like just a faulty drive.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 20, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Looks more like just a faulty drive.



How do you figure?  MACRORIT says it's for SSD's but no mention of NVMe.  https://macrorit.com/disk-surface-test/disk-surface-test.html

I would not trust the test, it appears to be more aimed at mechanical drives.  Seems like an odd source for reading NVMe drives.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 20, 2021)

jsfitz54 said:


> How do you figure?  MACRORIT says it's for SSD's but no mention of NVMe.  https://macrorit.com/disk-surface-test/disk-surface-test.html
> 
> I would not trust the test, it appears to be more aimed at mechanical drives.  Seems like an odd source for reading NVMe drives.


The SMART values.


----------



## AeliusRuivus (Jan 24, 2021)

So, small update on my end. Since there's nothing critical on this SSD (at least nothing that is not backed up on the cloud), I decided to buy HDS pro and try to run the surface test with the repair option - aparently it worked:










I understand that HDS it just writes it over and does the CRC, and if it passes, mark as solved. SMART still reports 100% health and no spare block swap. Another pass on the former bad blocks even got a good read speed (lighter green - and those tests are read only, so no harm to the SSD!):





In any case, I still don't know what caused the event viewer disk errors, or the bad blocks/crc fails, neither I'm confident that they won't come back. I haven't got any WHEA so far, so this is probably either file system or the SSD.

Someone on Reddit suggested that maybe the M.2 module was not properly seated in the board, since it is a double faced one. I opened the computer to check and, to my horror, Asus put the WiFi board directly under the M.2 drive! While there is still some room, they are almost touching each other, and I wonder if some sort of electric interference could be the culprit here...

I'll update this post in case I got any news, so anyone else in a similar situation can have it as a reference.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 24, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> The SMART values.


They look perfect to me?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 24, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> They look perfect to me?


Running tests meant for platter drives on flash memory, confused about results.

This world scares me.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 24, 2021)

Solaris17 said:


> Running tests meant for platter drives on flash memory, confused about results.
> 
> This world scares me.


Buddy, you ain't seen nothing yet.


----------



## AeliusRuivus (Jan 25, 2021)

Solaris17 said:


> Running tests meant for platter drives on flash memory, confused about results.
> 
> This world scares me.


I appreciate your input on which tests I can run instead.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 25, 2021)

AeliusRuivus said:


> So, small update on my end. Since there's nothing critical on this SSD (at least nothing that is not backed up on the cloud), I decided to buy HDS pro and try to run the surface test with the repair option - aparently it worked:
> 
> View attachment 185473
> 
> ...




Sorry forgot to get back to you about HDS,  yeah it's a good program.

Running tests meant for platter drives on flash memory, confused about results.

@Solaris17 it's only a read test.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 25, 2021)

AsRock said:


> @Solaris17 it's only a read test.


It still won't work if it does not understand ssd timings.

Hard Disk Sentinel does though, despite the misleading name.


----------

